# The Walking Dead Survival Kit



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am a big fan of the show, not as a preparatory guide but as pure horrific entertainment. It's nice to turn the mind off sometimes and what better way than to watch one potential version of the apocalypse play out amongst a varied group of unlikely survivalists. I may even have a Walking Dead bobble head sitting on my desk... Look around and you will see tons of shirts, hats posters, action figures, badges, costumes, etc. all paying homage to the Walking Dead, but now they are branching out into the practical; survival kits! Sure they are way over priced and gimmicky. Sure they don't even actually have them in stock. Sure you can put one together yourself for 20% the cost (they are $129 each). But in the end I like to think of it as 10,000+ more people with a 72 hour kit out in the world. It was either that or them spending their money on sparkly butted jeans or downloading movies in iTunes. With 12.1 million regular viewers the potential for adding preppers to the world is pretty darn good. Plus after looking over the contents, they could have done far worse. No weapons of course, which might be the single most important survival item in a zombie uprising. You know, if there was such a thing. 

http://www.firstmyfamily.com/dp/B00HTS7JLY












> **Pre-Order Policy: Due to the high demand of this product, initial orders in January and February of 2014 will be placed through pre-orders.
> 
> All customers who place a pre-order will receive a custom The Walking Dead Certificate with a single use code that will later be redeemable for a The Walking Dead Survival Kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not the best stuff, but I might buy it just for the bag. And let's be honest, it wouldn't be the first time I've spent $130 just for a cool bag


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I just want the bag not the crap in it.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Might be stuff you could put in a little kit for Roo to carry.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Might be stuff you could put in a little kit for Roo to carry.


I am sooooo OCD that I have about 2 dozen of each of the items in that bag. No joke. I am that crazy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dear godz no...I HAVE PURSE ENVY!11 0_0
J/K Have one, it just doesn't have the logo.LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think the stuff is _total_ crap. The Daytrex bars and water are pretty decent and I love the Lifegear glowstick/flashlights. The first aid kit is good but extremely basic and it does have waterproof matches. If I get bored I'll figure out what the actual retail value of the contents are, I would guess around $30-40. I also have a similar bag that IIRC was military surplus from some other country, paid $5 for it. But even if you give the bag a $20 value that is still $69-79 for a patch and the logo. Just the same sometimes I'm drawn to buy things that just make no sense at all. This is probably not one of those times. I'll just wait a year and buy somebody's patch off of eBay for five bucks and then sew it on my milsurp bag.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

By the way here's my bobble head. I don't know why but somehow I connect with the character.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't think the stuff is _total_ crap. The Daytrex bars and water are pretty decent and I love the Lifegear glowstick/flashlights. The first aid kit is good but extremely basic and it does have waterproof matches. If I get bored I'll figure out what the actual retail value of the contents are, I would guess around $30-40. I also have a similar bag that IIRC was military surplus from some other country, paid $5 for it. But even if you give the bag a $20 value that is still $69-79 for a patch and the logo. Just the same sometimes I'm drawn to buy things that just make no sense at all. This is probably not one of those times. I'll just wait a year and buy somebody's patch off of eBay for five bucks and then sew it on my milsurp bag.


I have several dozen of the Lifegear glow sticks. Got them for $1 ea after Halloween at Safeway.
Waterproof matches are a no-brainer and I got a case of them years back when K and I went camping for our first wedding anniversary.
The FAK is the same ones in our BOBs and the GHBs in the cars. Again on clearance for dirt cheap at Target. Bought all they had cause they were $2 each.
Don't have the Daytrex bars but I have several hundred of the Millennium bars.

Trust me when I say I have _dozens_ of each item.

Yup. Crazy.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> By the way here's my bobble head. I don't know why but somehow I connect with the character.


At least it isn't Shane, I hated that guy


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats not at all crazy grimm.. crazy would be not having any of it..

I have Woody Harrelsons hat from Zombieland, so yeah, Id dig the bag


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

I love the show but for one thing . All those guns going off and non of them have recoil . Rick shoots a 44 they all have shot 12 gauge and there's never anything recoil guess I'm just a picky bass . Other then that it's great fun


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

moondancer said:


> I love the show but for one thing . All those guns going off and non of them have recoil . Rick shoots a 44 they all have shot 12 gauge and there's never anything recoil guess I'm just a picky bass . Other then that it's great fun


The show holds a special place for me since I watched my first episode right after Roo was born and we were released from the hospital. I turned it on to help me sleep after Roo was put down. Yeah, No sleep that night for me! 

I never use to like zombie movies/shows but over the past 10 years I have become a zombie fan.


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

My wife is scared of zombie movies cause it make her think deeper about when shtf so she preps more so it's a win win for me


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

moondancer said:


> My wife is scared of zombie movies cause it make her think deeper about when shtf so she preps more so it's a win win for me


She should see the B-rate scifi movie Zombie Apocalypse. The zombie tigers will freak her out!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

So glad Bub hasn't seen this.... he'd still our CC and order it. He LOVES that show. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> So glad Bub hasn't seen this.... he'd still our CC and order it. He LOVES that show.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Maybe you should jump the gun and make him one so he has no reason to steal the cards.

There are some neat patches to be found on ebay.

And the bag could be found at a surplus shop.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

He has just about everything from WD and Duck Dynasty. He was heavy in that for bday and Christmas. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris Hardwick had one of these on last night's Talking Dead. They gave them out to all the people in the audience. The bag is a lot bigger than I thought it was.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

He also made a lot of interesting innuendos about the flashlight, which was pretty big. That glow sticks size as I expected.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that lol


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

And this, because I think it's funny


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I am a huge fan of the show and I just take it for the entertainment it is meant to be, and it does entertain me (which is not hard to do with my simple self). I could sit there and pick it apart episode after episode, and in fact did when it first started, but I finally realized that I needed to stop that and just enjoy it for what it is. :2thumb:


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Old Vet,
I bet you haven't watched a war movie in a long time without having to take your brain out and put it on a shelf to enjoy the movie . 
As far as the walking Dead I watched the third season, I haven't watched the 4th. I'm going to wait till the season is finished then stream it. 

I personally was sad when they killed off Shane, he was one of my favorite characters on the show just because he was ok with making the tough choices. Everyone I work with or used to work with watches that show, its addicting.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> Old Vet,
> I bet you haven't watched a war movie in a long time without having to take your brain out and put it on a shelf to enjoy the movie .
> As far as the walking Dead I watched the third season, I haven't watched the 4th. I'm going to wait till the season is finished then stream it.
> 
> I personally was sad when they killed off Shane, he was one of my favorite characters on the show just because he was ok with making the tough choices. Everyone I work with or used to work with watches that show, its addicting.


Then I won't ruin season 4 for you by telling you Rick becomes a walker and the Governor kills Daryl.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Meh....

$130 for $30 worth of stuff? I think someone made a typo and put a "1" in the price.... but I am sure there will be enough DDP, Mick Dodge, Bear Grylls, DD Castle, gunsels who will buy it and think they will be "kings of the apocalypse" with this cutesie TV souvenir. 

Cute gift it was $29.99, and add to it, to keep in a car (GHB) but I take my life support gear seriously.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I love the show. Its pure entertainment and I sit here watching it and start talking to the TV telling them what they are doing wrong.... I really liked last nights episode and wish they had started off with a 2 hour special and showed the other characters.


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Then I won't ruin season 4 for you by telling you Rick becomes a walker and the Governor kills Daryl.


Now THAT would be the end of the world as we know it.


----------

